# Is this really happening?



## evondavis1 (Nov 29, 2012)

I think I might have you all beat with my story! I was with my ex for 7 years. We have a 3 year sold son, lived together, owned a business together, shared everything. Basically we were married without the paperwork. Granted our relationship, just like everyone else's had it's fair share of ups and downs. So about 3 months ago, I had told him I had enough. We were together for 7 years, and not once did he want to talk about marriage and commitment, he always said it was a stupid peice of paper. I made him leave 3 months ago because I knew he was not happy with me, or even with our life. He was always talking to ex's, even though I asked him to stop many times. He was always blowing me and our son off at the last minute. According to him, he checked out of the relationship 5 years ago. So guess what he did - one week later he found a GF who is 13 years younger. ( I am 36 and he is 37). He kept this from me until everyone started to find out on Facebook (the devil's website). Then after 6 weeks, they took off and eloped to Vegas! WOW!! I begged this man for 7 years to give me what he gave her in 6 weeks!! 


I am devastated, but I wake every morning and take care of my son. I am in the process of dissolving the company that we have owned together for the last 6 years. 


What I don't understand, how can you get married to someone, after 6 weeks, and he doesn't even have a job or place to live? She also lives 3 hours away, and they travel back and forth to see each other. He told me he won't move up to her because of our son. However, I think he should just disappear. He has even had then nerve to ask me to be his friend over and over again for the last 3 months. I really think he lost his mind. A friend wouldn't get married behind your back. A friend wouldn't treat you badly and then tell you that you are the worst GF in the world and that I ruined everything for thim. 


Everyone told me he did it to spite me. I say he probably just found his match and she's just as crazy as he is. 


I hope that one day I can get through this. I am so depressed, and after 3 months I still cry. How could he do this??? 

So here is an update. My ex called me last weekend to “rehash” and “get closure” as he said. We went down memory lane and the demise of the relationship for 90 minutes. Still everything is my fault according to him, but I know my truth. I don’t have to defend myself, but I feel like I have to with him always! So towards the end of the conversation, he tell me his new wife is pregnant!!! ***!!!
Mind you, they met less than 4 months ago, 1 week after we broke up. Married her 6 weeks later, and now she is “accidentally” pregnant, and this is still my fault because I kicked him out. I told him he should have been a man and made me happy, but instead he took off on this downward spiral of a life.
The wife is 24, 13 years younger than my ex. A Russian immigrant here in the US on a student VISA. Now the ex is broke, no job because we are dissolving the company we own together, lives with his sister, his wife lives in another state, 3 hours away. No car insurance, no health insurance, not a pot to piss in. Who makes these terrible choices? Yet, it is still my fault because I kicked him out.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't listen to him - he is totally full of sh!t. HE made his choices. Good for you for kicking him out too. Now move on and forget about him - your only interactions should involve your child.

I would lay money on him cheating on you with this woman. Met her one week after you broke up - yeah right.


----------



## evondavis1 (Nov 29, 2012)

LOL, it is true, they met exactly 1 week to the day of our breakup. I know this for a fact, and even put my life on it! ;-)


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

How are you doing financially after the dissolving of the business? Will you be able to take care of your son OK? Another source of income lined up?

I'm sorry you've had to join us here, but wow, he sure has his hands full. I feel very sorry for the baby. S/he has two very messed-up parents. And how much do you want to bet the Russian immigrant is looking to stay here after her visa expires, and that's why the sudden marriage and 'accidental' pregnancy. 

Yes, even though it hurts, you are definitely better off without this genius.


----------



## evondavis1 (Nov 29, 2012)

I went back to work full time back in November to the same job I had started back in 2004. I took 3 years off to raise my son, and run the company as well. So yes, financially I am doing ok, and hopefully child support will be coming within the next few months.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

:smthumbup:


----------

